# Academy Old Country Smokers?



## presson (Mar 28, 2017)

I know this is probably been beat to death topic but any recent good or bad experiences with the old country smokers from Academy? I'm looking at the Pecos and Wrangler II models. Would the smaller cooking chamber of the wrangler be easier for me to manage temps in just starting out or harder?
The Pecos seems like it is a little heavier steel, they have a few of them that look like they have been sitting awhile out front and already showing some rust. I thought about low balling them on the bigger rusted Pecos model. Should I be to concerned about the rust? I assume once they all burn a few times they are going to rust and I will need to touch up the paint yearly.
thanks 
Justin


----------



## baylorcooker (Mar 28, 2017)

I've had my Pecos for about a year and love it.  I had the same issue on which model to choose but chose the Pecos due to the larger cooking space.  Mine also had a little rust but I sanded it down and it was good as new.  As far as maintaining temps, you will have to watch it and add a stick about every 30-40 minutes.  Once you learn how it cooks, it will be no problem.  For the money it is a very good smoker.  

Joel

1 Corinthians 9:24


----------



## presson (Mar 28, 2017)

BaylorCooker said:


> I've had my Pecos for about a year and love it.  I had the same issue on which model to choose but chose the Pecos due to the larger cooking space.  Mine also had a little rust but I sanded it down and it was good as new.  As far as maintaining temps, you will have to watch it and add a stick about every 30-40 minutes.  Once you learn how it cooks, it will be no problem.  For the money it is a very good smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info Joel, I appreciate it. I'm going tomorrow to buy one I feel I have researched and looked at them as much as I can and am ready to dive in.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## presson (Mar 29, 2017)

Made the purchase to day for an early birthday present for myself.
Went with the Pecos it had some surface rust so talked the manager down to $339.







Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sauced (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice find....sand it down, repaint and she will look great. I have a OKJ and every few smokes, I lightly wipe vegetable oil on everything but the fire box.


----------



## seenred (Apr 1, 2017)

Congrats on the new pit!  IMO you'll be happier going with the heavier gauge metal.  The thicker steel will take a bit longer to get up to your target cooking temp, but will be easier to hold at temp than that Wrangler II with the thinner steel.

So whatcha cooking first on it?  

Red


----------



## stickyfingers (Apr 1, 2017)

I have been using one for the few years now and one thing I would suggest is to take the top grate from the fire box and use it as your bottom grate in the fire box. The bottom plate just didn't allow for enough air flow for me anyways. Also, I took an old grill plate and placed it in the bottom of the cooking chamber. This allows me to place a water pan on it and helps dispenses heat more evenly when I need it.

Enjoy it!


----------



## baylorcooker (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice choice. Enjoy.

Joel

1 Corinthians 9:24


----------



## presson (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks guys I'm pretty excited!

SeenRed , Im not sure yet probably start simple with some ribs but havnt decided yet [emoji]128522[/emoji] 


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 1, 2017)

Seems like I am in an Academy store once a week. Those smokers look solidly built. ...and a great value to boot! Congrats on the new unit.  Looking forward to watching you cook on it! B


----------



## presson (Apr 2, 2017)

I got it cleaned up, sanded the rust off and hit it with some Rustoleum high temp paint. I plan to season it next week.






Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## presson (Apr 2, 2017)

stickyFingers said:


> I have been using one for the few years now and one thing I would suggest is to take the top grate from the fire box and use it as your bottom grate in the fire box. The bottom plate just didn't allow for enough air flow for me anyways. Also, I took an old grill plate and placed it in the bottom of the cooking chamber. This allows me to place a water pan on it and helps dispenses heat more evenly when I need it.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy it!



Thanks for the tips I will try that.
JP

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RJ 706 (Aug 2, 2020)

Went to Academy and they were almost stripped of everything to do with bbq except wood and a few smokers. Their website says they are not carrying Old Country. Anyone have any information on this? Suggestion for another source?
Thanks


----------

